# heating an exo terra for an Amazon Tree Boa



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

Im looking at what to use to heat my 60x60x45 exo terra i had as a chriustmas present, I originally had my atb in a 2ft glass tank with a heat mat on the side but since putting her in the exo terra i dont think its the best way of heating the enclosure.

Im going to be getting a pulse stat so can run pretty much anything.

The exo terra came with a light canopy (PT2227) so i dont know whether to use that or sell it and get a single basking lamp and ceramic heater? also can you use energy saving light bulbs in the canopy or do you need specific bulbs for it?


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

awrite mate - i dont keep ATBs, so dont hold me to it, but by far the best heating that i have ever used has to be ceramics! i have a JCP, royal and corn - used to use heat mats until i got my JCP then i swithced to cramics because the JCP is semi-arboreal and wouldnt benefit much from a ground-based heat source. I have 2 exo terras at the moment. Both have a exo terra glow light dome on top with a 100watt ceramic. I also have another dome beside it (although your canopy with an energy saver should do the same job) with an energy saver for daylight. The top of the tanks (excluding the pannel with the domes) have been masking taped up to keep in heat/humidity and i have made side pannels to help with the heat retention. So far all is good. Heat is sound and if i had a ATB im sure that the humidity would be sound too! What u have (with similar modifications) sounds brilliant! 

Jim


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

Have you got any pics?


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

here you go mate!

the full set up...









the domes (100watt ceramic and energy saver)...









Masking taped up roof - i only have 2 pannels taped at the mo but would benefit from 3...
Outside:








Inside:









side pannels (mdf - spraypainted black on one side and with silicone and plantation soil pressed in on the other)...
Inside:








Outside:









Hope that helps. The tank is nowhere near complete but u get the idea. Id suggest a fogger system to help with humidity for ATBs too.

Jim


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

p.s. the ceramic is on a dimming stat and the energy saver is on a timer (10 on, 14 off).


----------



## cornsnakeuk (Jul 14, 2011)

madhandstylez said:


> here you go mate!
> 
> the full set up...
> image
> ...


That is some setup you have there mate, really nice.

Back to OP question, you are best to use a ceramic heat bulb and make sure it is on a nice stable basking spot have the probe on the basking perch. That should be fine for the ATB. For humidty maintance, by wetting a flannel (dish cloth) on one side of the exo vents ontop. Also keeping a 24hr spray cycle should be perfect for it.

I sugest you set your exo up and leave it running for a week or two, just to make sure everything running alright. 

Hope this helps.

Barry


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

thanks for all the advice everyone! i have masking taped the top 3 pannels up and have the bulb over the 1 square.

I have the stat and digital themometer taped to the basking spot but at the moment i havent got anything covering the sides. i do have thin mdf board spare so will measure the sides and fix that to the sides tonight. I also had some small sheets of polystirene left over from xmas so have wedged that inbetween the wall and the back of the tank to keep it insulated.

Temps on the digital thermostat are staying around the 29-30 degree mark!

I put her in on friday and she took a fuzzy on sunday night no problems so seems to be happy in there anyway!


----------



## madhandstylez (Mar 28, 2010)

nice one mate! Glad all is good! U got pics of her in her new home?


----------



## Spiff (Dec 3, 2010)

Will get some tonight as i havent taken any decent ones of her yet or of the new enclosure


----------

